# Building a big neck



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i have done a few neck exercises like neck curl with a plate on the forehead, Bridges, and a head harness but none of them seem to really add any size to my neck.

I have tried lower weight higher rep and vica versa but still nothing really


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you bunch of chicken necks !!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

moshing gave me a big neck - even when i was a skinny dude


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

genetics, get some new ones.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

swallow 3 tennis balls?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BARBELL SHRUGS AND POWER SHRUGS PAL


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

buy one of those cones you put on a dog, that will hide any pipe cleaner sized neck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thicker traps will let your neck grow bigger .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I use to have a little neck, and through training, I have managed to get it up to 21.5" Checkout this previous post which has some info on my neck training.

I think optimum neck training requires very deliberate movements, and mind muscle connection. Also staying in the groove to avoid injury is critical, as neck injuries are really painful!

J


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

you can have my fat neck if you want??????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

wrestler bridge and harness is the boys to use so ive heard, just look at any decent wrestler, his neck is think and solid.

this guys got a canny neck











you can email his website n hes sends you free info on building your neck, he broke his neck and his neck training prior is what saved his life.

other good neck vids a like:











this guy is good






a like the way the throughs the russian around and at the end the russian just wipes him out haha a can just imaging the russin thinkn ''TAKE THAT YA C**T!''


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do loads of steroids and get a big bloated neck.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

stone14 said:


> wrestler bridge and harness is the boys to use so ive heard, just look at any decent wrestler, his neck is think and solid.
> 
> this guys got a canny neck
> 
> ...


jesus that 1st guy's neck is huge man


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hes got vids on youtube, some of what he shows you is so simple, alot of ppl i no say your neck muscle is easily trained and easy to grow, it can only grow outwards so it is easy to see the gains


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

stone14 said:


> hes got vids on youtube, some of what he shows you is so simple, alot of ppl i no say your neck muscle is easily trained and easy to grow, it can only grow outwards so it is easy to see the gains


wats urs like mate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mines **** am 6ft2" 16.5" i cant train havnt all year with bad back/sciatica pains, lost alot of weight from not training, i tried ding wrestler bridges but it sets my sciatica off atm cos you arch you back under you feet and it ov contracts your hip muscles which is ptrapping my nerve, still waiting on nhs doing sumit about it


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Sticking my head out of the car window while driving gave me a big neck and an ear infection


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

exersise bands are good also, try static reps sort of like the plank but leaning forward with band aroud your head suporting your weight for example


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

genetics is all im gonna say..excersizing your neck is stupidity at its highest form...


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> genetics is all im gonna say..excersizing your neck is stupidity at its highest form...


Why do you think it is stupidity?

J


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

train your upper back and traps. heavy deadlifts, shrugs etc and eat alot. ever see a guy with big back and traps but with a skinny neck? and genetics do play a role, i had a 16.5 inch neck since i was 14 and since training and gaining overall mass its 18.5 inch and 19 around the base. a big traps neck and back are really intimidating, theres nothing worse than a pencil neck so get working!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Boxers do this. I've seen a video of Mike Tyson, rolling from side to side on his head...................?


I dont think its safe if boxers do it, they risk death, internal bleeding, brain damage everytime they fight.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

First off thanks for all the reply's

Josh you the man again and i will be looking at that thread. I am 6 foot with a 17 inch neck so its not so skinny that i look like a lolly pop head but its a long neck. The reason i want to train it is to make it stronger. I have sciatica with 4 disc's out at the moment and i want to train my neck and back to support the muscles so i never have to go through that again. It is not a stupid thing to do, In fact if you are going to train heavy weights you should have a strong neck through risk of over straining the neck, popping a disc etc etc

You are only as strong as your weakest link. I do train traps but i am more talking the actual neck muscle's. Think matt hughes, mike tyson. Majority of the time you wear clothes and if people are training for vanity reasons and let face it most are other wise we would all be power lifters then the neck and forearms, 2 areas of the body well over looked and on display all the time. I cant do deads due to back at the moment.

I dont think steroids give you a bloated neck. I think eating too much gives you a bloated neck. i know genetics have a big part to play but there must be something that sparks hypertrophy of the neck muscles.

stone14 and joshua thanks for the info and maybe i just aint doing it right so i will read over the thread and start again


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

training your neck is stupidity? lol that comment is stupid imo. how is making your neck stronger stupid? its muscle like anything else if its trained correctly it will increase in size and strength, protecting you head and spine along with good trap and back muscles.

all wrestlers make bridges an absolute must in there training to protect there neck from breaking if they get dumpt on there head along for other wrestling reasons, its common sense to make your neck stronger is a very good idea no matter what sport you are in.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

rippedgreg said:


> genetics is all im gonna say..excersizing your neck is stupidity at its highest form...


lol says a pencil neck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

joshnow said:


> it's very clear training the neck to a certain degree improves the chances of surviving a car crash for sure, also good if someone smashes you in the face if your a bouncer it gives you a higher ability to absorb a punch without breaking your neck as you dont always see every punch.


My neck has saved my bacon several times now - always those moments you didn't see coming. The ability to use your head and neck as another weight bearing limb is quite cool too, allowing you to free up your hands whilst grappling.



retro-mental said:


> First off thanks for all the reply's
> 
> Josh you the man again and i will be looking at that thread. I am 6 foot with a 17 inch neck so its not so skinny that i look like a lolly pop head but its a long neck. The reason i want to train it is to make it stronger. I have sciatica with 4 disc's out at the moment and i want to train my neck and back to support the muscles so i never have to go through that again. It is not a stupid thing to do, In fact if you are going to train heavy weights you should have a strong neck through risk of over straining the neck, popping a disc etc etc
> 
> ...


One thing to remember is to hold your core tight when training the neck. Even a small amount of movement in your middle and lower back will totally change the loads you can lift with your neck. This in itself can be useful or not depending on objectives, but if you have 4discs out, then you may want to take care with the forces being moved through your back. I would probably be more inclined to wrap up the core (tight belt, etc) and do 10sec reps, isolation work with strict form on the neck, rather than bridges, if I had discs out. I would take your time, keep reps high and slow, and focus on getting perfect *consistent *form. I have made some other posts on neck training, so it maybe worth doing some searches.

I disagree with the comments regarding training your traps and your neck will grow. To an extent that maybe true, in a similar way to how your biceps grow when training lats, but IME direct neck training accelerated my neck gains substantially, added some muscle in places which simply were not getting hit, and I know made my neck stronger.

I also agree that the neck is always on display. Actually as my neck has grown, I have had almost as many negative comments as positive ones about it though, however I still want a neck that is considerably bigger than my head :lol: , apart from that, there are quite a few guys in the gym who have necks that look like they would snap like a twig in the breeze. I wouldn't want that. Say goodby to wearing non-tracksuit style clothing unless it is custom made too. Dress shirts sizes are a bit awkward, but casual clothes can be very poorly fitting, even if the hole for the head is wide enough.

J


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

plus a big strong neck looks very powerful  i want my shirts to choke me lol, once my backs sorted like


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll snap your neck like a twig.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> plus a big strong neck looks very powerful  i want my shirts to choke me lol, once my backs sorted like


where you at with your back stone ? i got 4 discs out and have had nerve block injection which done nothing. mri again on the 31st and pain clinic on the 16th on next month then hopefully some steps forward.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

j i am gonna get on it. no more top button for me !!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> j i am gonna get on it. no more top button for me !!!!


Good stuff mate. If there is anything I maybe able to help with, let me know. Neck training may not be popular, but it is useful and a lot of fun.



chilisi said:


> I would of thought a man of your size would only need his arms to crush people, let alone using your head :laugh:


Where is the fun in that? There is time when one needs efficacy to get the job done, and there is time when one just wants to put on a show like a spetnaz display team. :whistling:










J


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

That is asking for a good rapin' by jpay them positions


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

freeline said:


> That is asking for a good rapin' by jpay them positions


That's not a neck, Thats a neck ( siad in an aussy accent )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

muscle.iuhu.org/wp-content/ uploads/2010/10/ex..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

retro-mental said:


> where you at with your back stone ? i got 4 discs out and have had nerve block injection which done nothing. mri again on the 31st and pain clinic on the 16th on next month then hopefully some steps forward.


ive put a writen complaint it to the my local hosp and someone from ICAS (patient rights or sumit) is going to come with me to a meeting (still to be arranged) with the pain clinic manager onwhy there not doinging nothing for me. so hopfully as i tell them my full story they will give me the mri scan and injections i want.

iv spoken to a few ppl on the net who had had back pain and 1 woman i was telling ho my 1st back injury came about and how i have had flare ups ever since, she thinks that when i had a buldging disc 6years ago, cause i had no scan i could of split the dics, making it weak and leaky and this could be why im getting flare ups.

she said there is nothing the nhs can do for that long term realy, but there is a guy cald mr knight he has a few clinics in across the uk, the closest to me is cheshire, his is suposed to be the man for back/ spine problems. he has a laser that can remove scar tissue from the discs and reseal them to there full working order, total eliminating the problem, so your good as new. he need a refferad from a doctor and full back/ spine history, also he actually send an aplication away to ' primatry care trust' were they read your case and there can give some ppl the funds for the treatment if ther feel they realy need it, so the laser surgery can be free for some.

if i do manage to get a mri scan out the nhs and it is mt disc and it is leaking i will contact, mr kigth spinal foundation for help with it.

its been 5month ive had this flare up now, the longers ever and its getting werse not better. but i m sure its mostly msoft tissue now, my hip muscles hav spasmed and stayed like that trapping my nerve, but they have done this for a reason, and i now belive that my disc injury 6years ago is the root of all my problems.

i no the nhs say alot of the time some ppl can never find out why they have back pain. imo thats total bullsh*t, the can find out, but are unwilling cos alot of ppl exagerat and wnana bum off the system. so ppl like me n you get to suffer for it.

i no 1 think im not putting up with this pain for ever, i have looked up cortisone and botox (aesthetic) i can but it on the internet very cheap, and if all else fails i will be injectin into my spasm muscles myself.

i believe with this complaint going ahead that this will make the nhs see my problem needs a scan and i belive i will get it, its been getting me down and making me despirate for pain relief and its driven me to risk injecting myself to get it, but now this complaint and speaking to ICAS i can see light at the end of the tunnel now lol. i think if i get the scan and injections and the pain is gone i will probable cry lmao.

id rather have 2 broken legs than this, im sure that even them 5-6 month ago would have healed by now, atm this pain isnt going no were.

this pain had lost me my job, am in big debt building all the time, so need to be sorted. i think the nhs will help now tho, i cant see them refusing me after they hear my full story and sort of corner them to hep me, shouldnt need to come to this tho, i no plenty of ppl with back pain and the nhs just dont give a fuk


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

retro-mental said:


> That's not a neck, Thats a neck ( siad in an aussy accent )


oh yes lol can see him cutting a fe lil splits in his t-shirts to fit his neck in lol.

mines 16.5", i no tysons was 19" id be happy to get there


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

check out the neck on this guy on the 1st pic thatss the biggest ive seen like lol, i want it!

http://www.oldtimestrongman.com/neck_training.html


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Drive an F1 car around, that will do it!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> ive put a writen complaint it to the my local hosp and someone from ICAS (patient rights or sumit) is going to come with me to a meeting (still to be arranged) with the pain clinic manager onwhy there not doinging nothing for me. so hopfully as i tell them my full story they will give me the mri scan and injections i want.
> 
> iv spoken to a few ppl on the net who had had back pain and 1 woman i was telling ho my 1st back injury came about and how i have had flare ups ever since, she thinks that when i had a buldging disc 6years ago, cause i had no scan i could of split the dics, making it weak and leaky and this could be why im getting flare ups.
> 
> ...


1 year and 1 month for me. The pain is like no mans business but it subsides then i stretch and bang its there again. I had nerve block and mri. The nerve block acctually fvcked my back, I think he may have nicked the nerve with the needle. It was done at a real posh place that was private only with a handfull of nhs and i was luck or unlucky as the service was **** and the messed it up. I just asked the dr to request mri and they done it. Came through in a week and then 6 weeks later i am there. its now next wek for mri and i cant wait.

pm me if you need any help or info. Gotta go to a ****ty wedding now !!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> BARBELL SHRUGS AND POWER SHRUGS PAL


hahaha lollllllllllllllllllll

No but really Leg press and hammer curls


----------

